# No will made and sister taking her time



## lorr01 (1 Feb 2007)

hi
im just wondering would anyone have a view on this please. 

my uncle who lived in the channell islands died almost 2 years, in june 07 and he didint leave a will so his sister (my aunt) who resides in england and myself and my 5 brothers who live here in ireland are going to get the estate as my mother was his other sister but she died years ago. i think they are problems with tax at the moment in guernsey and penalties from pensions, i also think that the want to transfer his estate from ireland over to guernseyto pay the tax bills, he has almost £90.000 in guernsey a hearsay and would tax bills cost that much, any advice i would be grateful.

what i want to know is how long should it all take to be sorted out and the estate dispersed between my aunt and my brothers, and what is the procedure if any one could help i would be very grateful.


----------



## Vanilla (1 Feb 2007)

Was his property in the Channel Islands or in Ireland? If in the Channel Islands you might get better advice on a UK forum. If here, probate/ administration usually takes up to a year.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Feb 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Was his property in the Channel Islands or in Ireland? If in the Channel Islands you might get better advice on a UK forum.


Just to be pedantic - the_ Channel Islands_ are not part of the UK.


> The Channel Islands fall into two separate self-governing Bailiwicks. Both the Bailiwick of Guernsey and the Bailiwick of Jersey are British crown dependencies, but neither is part of the United Kingdom.


----------



## Towger (1 Feb 2007)

Just to add to the above posts, you need expert local knowledge. A friends grandfather lived in Guernsey and when he died they could not get any of the money out, without paying huge tax. They are still going there each summer for their holidays to spend it!

Towger.


----------



## Vanilla (1 Feb 2007)

Yes, ClubMan, you are right, but I thought it more likely that there would be a UK forum than one specific to the Channel Islands. In fact I have dealt with an estate in the recent past where a grant had to be extracted in Ireland, England and the Channel Islands, so am familiar with this.


----------



## lorr01 (6 Feb 2007)

vanilla:
he has property and monies in ireland and in guernsey, we have people in guernsey sorting this out and people in ireland sorting the monies out here but it is taking a very long time to sort out like it nearly 2 years in june, would that be a right time span or what do you think?. If my uncles only sister living is appointed administrator, is it not up to her to get the ball rolling or so to speak and distruibute the money.

thanks a million for all help


----------



## lorr01 (6 Feb 2007)

Towger said:


> Just to add to the above posts, you need expert local knowledge. A friends grandfather lived in Guernsey and when he died they could not get any of the money out, without paying huge tax. They are still going there each summer for their holidays to spend it!
> 
> Towger.


 togwer, what do you mean they are going over to guernsey to pend the money, should it not be released to the family as we live in ireland and he has both monies in guernsey and in ireland.


----------



## lorr01 (6 Feb 2007)

Towger said:


> Just to add to the above posts, you need expert local knowledge. A friends grandfather lived in Guernsey and when he died they could not get any of the money out, without paying huge tax. They are still going there each summer for their holidays to spend it!
> 
> Towger.


hi ya
we are having problems at the moment as over in guernsey, i think they are isueing penalties and taxes, something got to do with pensions i think, they are trying to take all of his money from his estate out of ireland, and transfer it to guernsey, all this is from heresay as there mitent be enough monies in his estate in guernsey to pay the taxes and penalties over there. there is roughly £90,000 in bank accounts only heresay. would taxes cost that amount ?? what do you think or anybody help be grateful.


----------



## Towger (7 Feb 2007)

lorr01 said:


> togwer, what do you mean they are going over to guernsey to pend the money, should it not be released to the family as we live in ireland and he has both monies in guernsey and in ireland.


 
Hi,

Actually I think his house might have been in Jersey. My sister stayed there a few times and I remember stories of a big house with stables and maids quarters etc. All I know is that after everything was sold up they could not transfer the money off the island, or there were very high taxes to do so. So for about 10 years they went over there for their holidays to spend it and brought home what ever was the legal max you could transfer in cash. It was about 15 years ago, so things may have changed.

BTW 2 years is not too long. I have had to wait for about 6 years, and it was all in Dublin. But you have to apply some sort of pressure or things could be left sit for years.

Towger.


----------



## macloon (9 Feb 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Yes, ClubMan, you are right, but I thought it more likely that there would be a UK forum than one specific to the Channel Islands. In fact I have dealt with an estate in the recent past where a grant had to be extracted in Ireland, England and the Channel Islands, so am familiar with this.


 
Me too! And the Isle of Man and Spain too. What a pain in the This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language.


----------



## lorr01 (10 Feb 2007)

Towger said:


> Hi,
> 
> Actually I think his house might have been in Jersey. My sister stayed there a few times and I remember stories of a big house with stables and maids quarters etc. All I know is that after everything was sold up they could not transfer the money off the island, or there were very high taxes to do so. So for about 10 years they went over there for their holidays to spend it and brought home what ever was the legal max you could transfer in cash. It was about 15 years ago, so things may have changed.
> 
> ...


----------



## lorr01 (10 Feb 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Just to be pedantic - the_ Channel Islands_ are not part of the UK.


have you any advice or knowledge on this clubman please?


----------

